# What size mohair cinch to get?



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to try using a mohair cinch on my boy but I'm not quite sure what size I should get. They seem to have a lot more give and are more breathable than synthetic cinches. I use a 32 inch neoprene cinch on my gelding now. Does mohair stretch? Is is something I should get a 30" cinch in instead of a 32"? Or do they not stretch and a 32" will work?

Also, what brands of mohair cinches are good? I don't have a ton of money to spend on one of the hand woven custom cinches but I don't want something that will rub my horse or fall apart.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two Jose Ortiz mohair cinches that I like, I cant quite remember the size, I think one was about 38 inches and the other a bit less (or they may be 34 and 32 or 30 inches, I cant remember, I leant the saddle to a friend so I cant go and measure them), I use them both on one saddle for both front and rear girths. 

On another saddle I have a Cowboy Tack mohair roper cinch that I bout in about 1994 which has been looked after and still going strong, I never found them to stretch much really, not that I have noticed. I have another cheap one I don't even know the brand of too, its a bit lighter than Id like, yet I haven't noticed even it stretch. I really like the Jose Ortiz ones, you can pick them up for pretty decent prices on eBay. and yeah, mohair is the way to go, I wouldn't bother with anything else personally.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Every one I've bought has stretched about 2 inches over time. If you get one just a touch small, then it usually fits perfect after a couple weeks, but if you buy one that fits perfect now, it may be too long in a couple of weeks LOL.

As for price, even cheap mohair cinches aren't cheap LOL. I like these from NRS. They have the nylon center which I've never had a problem with rubbing a horse when it's adjusted properly.
Roper style
Mohair Blend Cinch with Stainless Steel Scroll

Straight style
Mohair Blend Straight Cinch with Scroll Buck

I made the mistake of buying 2 of these a few years ago and will never buy them again. The leather gets stiff and dries warped and will rub a horse almost instantly even if it's adjusted perfectly. I have to keep them treated heavily with oil after every few rides and I make sure to bend them/stretch them out before and after every ride, which is a pain in the butt :?. The only good thing about them is that they are durable. I've been trying to use them up for almost 4 years, 3 years of which I spent riding numerous horses for 8+ hours a day and they still show no signs of needing replaced.
Weaver Leather Natural Blend 27 Strand Roper Smart Cinch


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys! 

AndrewPL, I really like the Jose Ortiz cinches! I can't afford the fancy designed $140 cinches but I did find a 32" natural fiber colored one for about $60 shipped which is much better. You haven't noticed any stretching? My gelding is a weird size and if it stretches it would be too big. A 30" is a little small for him and a 32" fits pretty good but anything bigger wouldn't work. Cinches don't come in 31" inches haha.

Smrobs, what is the difference between a 17 strand girth and a 27 strand girth besides 10 extra strands? Do cinches with more strands distribute the weight better? They also look like they would hold up better. Also, how hard is it to clean the cinches? We have orange clay here that stains everything.

I've read so many mixed reviews on mohair stretching or not. Do certain brands stretch while others don't? I've also read that some cinches are labeled for the size they will stretch too. Who knew picking out a mohair cinch was so hard!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've not noticed any real difference in the way the cinch rides between the 17 and the 27, but the 27 is a lot heavier. I suppose if I was doing a lot of roping and dragging, I might always buy a 27 but as it is, I don't really look at that.

I don't have any trouble cleaning mine but I don't have dirt that will stain. I just use the pressure nozzle on the hose. When I was riding every day for hours on many different horses, I'd clean the cinch every few days. Now, I only really clean them when they look like they need it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, double post. Stupid computer :evil:.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't remember much stretching, the one that I have used the most is the Cowboy Tack one I cant find any picture of it on google but here's another one that looks pretty much the same

http://www.nrsworld.com/prodimages/2294-DEFAULT-l.jpg

I really cant remember it stretching much. As far as the strands in them, I prefer them to have more and be wider, probably not really that necessary unless you are doing some roping like smrobs said but I always preferred them heavy and wide all the same. 

The Ortiz ones I have, are pretty much the same as this one on ebay

Jose Ortiz Vaquero Style Mohair Girth Cinch w Shu Fly Rust Cream Black 30" | eBay

to be entirely honest I haven't used them enough yet to get a really good idea of how much they will stretch, if at all. I haven't had the time to do anything with a horse much since the UNI work has gotten so thick of late. Having said that though they are very nice cinches, I think I paid about 130 for one and about 140 for the other (because some tool out bid me on ebay).

It doesn't have to be that hard to chose one, I cant imagine that even stretching a few inches will be much of a problem, probably get one a little smaller than what you would ideally want, if it stretches, nice, if it doesn't, it will still work provided its not ridiculously undersized. Too long on the other hand will be a problem.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! I really appreciate it!

I'm going to get a 30", like you said AndrewPL, if it doesn't stretch oh well it's not going to be ridiculously small but if it does, great it'll fit better.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, today I got a couple of my saddles back from the friend of mine I had lent them to, and he had been using the two Ortiz cinches I have, he has probably used them a heap more than I have now and I asked him if they stretched much and he said they did but not a hugely noticeable amount. Come to think of it I think he must have been using the shorter one because when I put them together they aren't as different in size as they were. so it has stretched maybe about an inch.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I usually go down one inch in length and that is all the stretching I have noticed on my Mohair cinchas. I get mine from Bork (link below) and they have a huge variety of styles and prices. Some are fairly cheap. They will make a custom length for you. Mohair cinchas are really durable if you care for them, so I always get the best buckles I can afford (not the kind that would rust!). They last a long time and are gentle on any horse. The only drawback might be if you are riding through stickers a lot (on a short horse). 

Bork & Sons Cinchas


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Slave2Ponies, I really like those cinches! They are a lot more affordable for me, a soon-to-be college student. I will definitely keep them in mind. Thanks for the link! 

I went with a NRSworld straight cinch that is 30". Even if it doesn't stretch my guy could stand to lose some weight so a 30"-ish is probably what he needs lol. It should be here Saturday and I will let you guys know what I think!


----------

